# Amnio at 37 weeks to check for lung maturity????



## Babymiracle (Sep 30, 2008)

I went to the OB for my 30 week appointment today - everything with the little one is just fine, heartbeat just fine, measuring bang on for my dates so I'm happy!  Due to my placenta previa (no bleeds fortunately), it's more than likely that I have to have a c-section at around 36-37 weeks - which I've come to terms with as we've known about this for a while - HOWEVER, the OB did mention the possibility of having an amnio at 36-37 weeks to check lung maturity.  Has anyone else who's due to have a c-section early been offered this?  I'm a little confused as I thought there was a steroid injection they can give you to ensure the lungs are fully developed should the baby be born early.  She did say that although there is still a risk with the amnio, at 37 weeks if there is a problem, (bleed, infection, rupture etc) they would do a c-section straight away (which they can't do before 20 weeks hence the higher risk of miscarriage).  I won't be allowed to go into labour naturally because of the risk and surely if I do have a bleed before 36 weeks, they won't mess around doing an amnio, they'll just do the c-section right? - oh I'm just so confused by it all!!!!  Surely I'd be better having a steriod injection before 34 weeks and then should he come early, things will be OK  Any advice, remarks, suggestions, would be greatly appreciated.

BabyM


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid I have never heard of anyone having an amnio at that gestation to check lung maturity!  Usually, if there was any thought that you would deliver prematurely, you would have two steroid injections before 35 weeks to mature them, as you have said.  Beyond 35 weeks, many units don't give steroids as its likely that the lungs are mature enough to cope.

If you did have a significant bleed before the scheduled date, then they would go ahead and just do the section.

I'm really sorry I can't help more, but it is a new one to me, I've never known it before!!!

emilycaitlin xx


----------

